# Chi cross?



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

i have found a Chihuahua cross with a toy poodle, its not exactly what i was looking for but they look so gorgeous as pups has anyone come across an adult?

who else has a Chi cross?

ive not really lookied into crosses before but ive seen a few cuties and thought id ask on here what people think


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Ive seen some gorgeous crosses!!!It depends what your after though. I always wanted a pure bred chi but now I have mine, I would deff consider a cross.
I avnt seen a chi x poodle as an adult though...sure they would be adorable though!
I love pomchis


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah ive been looking at pomchis and they look so adorable.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

there are a lot of crosses,I would consider a chi crossed with a mini yorkie or a lil bit of jack russel in it . not a fan og them pugchis they look a bit odd. have you got any pics hun?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

otterbaby123 said:


> ....its not exactly what i was looking for


There is nothing like a pure bred Chihuahua for beauty, excellent temperament, good health and joy of companionship. I would always start with a reputable breeder and go from there. It may take some time, but well worth the time and effort. Don't settle for less than what you truly want; your pup is out there


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a silky terrier/ Chi mix, Jake. He's funny looking, his hair is about 4 inches long, isnt getting any longer, and the hair on his back half of his body is REALLY short and not growing out either. He always looks like he's having a bad hair day, but he's on the bigger side at around 10lbs.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It would be according to your preference but it would be hard to tell how large they would end up as they are not full blooded parents and it would be difficult to see what the line ended up size wise. It would also be hard to tell what health issues may pop up with not only being crossbred but crossbred out of its breed? JMHO ;-) With that being said I have seen some really cute crossbreeds;-)


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got a chihuahua/dachsund mix.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Joey's Dad said:


> I've got a chihuahua/dachsund mix.
> 
> Very cute !
> Carlos was a Chi / Terrier mix, and was a wonderful sweet dog.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've noticed that a lot more mix breed dogs are healthier than pure breds, for the simple fact that the good genes are always dominant from both sides, and the recessive (possible genetic defect carrying genes) are not present. We had a shih tzu x poodle that lived for a long long time, and she had NO health issues her whole life 

But that being said, check the pups parents. See if they are both healthy and free of any defects (including patellar luxation which is present in a lot of small dogs)

Good luck with your search and only do what you feel is right!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I love chi/paps.
But I prefer purebred chis best.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Triton07 said:


> I've noticed that a lot more mix breed dogs are healthier than pure breds, for the simple fact that the good genes are always dominant from both sides, and the recessive (possible genetic defect carrying genes) are not present. We had a shih tzu x poodle that lived for a long long time, and she had NO health issues her whole life
> 
> But that being said, check the pups parents. See if they are both healthy and free of any defects (including patellar luxation which is present in a lot of small dogs)
> 
> Good luck with your search and only do what you feel is right!


I will point out that good genes (whatever these are) are NOT always dominant. Genes are either dominant or recessive and there is no way that "good" genes are dominant and "bad" are recessive. That is not genetically possible. 

Good genes are relative. It seems that in chis a soft spot on the head is okay but in most other breeds that dog would immediately be culled from a breeding program. So is that "good" or "bad"? 

Plus a lot of issues are the result of multiple problems. Hip dysplasia is an example. There is a genetic component but you can cause a healthy dog to be dysplatic by too much exercise or jumping at too young an age. There is also not one single gene but a host of genes that contribute to the problem. Some issues are completely genetic. CEA, or Collie Eye Anomaly, is the result of one gene but it is a recessive gene so you only see the resulting blindness if they dog has two copies of the gene, one from each parent. 

When crossing two purebred (or non-purebred for that matter) dogs you can't control what genes get expressed. When crossing a golden retriever and a poodle, for the goldendoodles, you could get the best of both breeds and have a great, healthy companion. Or you could get the worst. Goldens are very prone to cancer, skin and ear problems, allergies, hip and elbow dysplsia, etc and poodles have their own host of problems. I've seen dogs that have gotten the worst of both breeds and it's a nightmare. 

So don't fall into the trap of assuming that just because a dog is a mixed breed that it will be healthier than a purebred. Whichever you choose make sure you see the parents as well as health certifications. Don't take the owners word that they are healthy. You need to see knee and elbow certifications from the OFA (orthapedic foundation for animals) and other appropriate certifications.

Olivia


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Aren't poodles easy-going as far as temperment, and a low-shed dog as well. I have heard that. It is a "reason" for crossing with poodle. I guess it would be senible to cross with a toy poodle and not standard poodle. I think it souds like a lovely cross. I'd love to see a picture.


----------



## lilsunshine0304 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have seen Chipoo puppies a few times before, but I just searched Chipoo puppies and I came up with a few sites, I just put this one because it had a lot of pictures on it 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/chipoo.htm


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

My boyfriends mother has a chi mixed with a Jack Russel. So cute! but my grandma has a poodle and they are very easy-going. Could be a great mix and very cute!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Joey's Dad said:


> I've got a chihuahua/dachsund mix.


 
EEKK!!! your chiweenie is sooo cute ! I have two 

Juno and Jemini are Chiweenies . Juno is %75 dachshund(also a dapple) Jemini is %25 chihuahua and %25 dachshund. Chiweenies are a super new mix . best of both breeds


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've got a chihuahua/dachsund mix. 


that is one cute doggy!!!
the chis crossed with a mini pinscher are really sweet looking aswell


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Chiweenies are a very popular cross. I would totally go for one again coz Hannah is by far my sweetest, cuddliest pooch! Although her ears have a mind of their own!
I also prefer poodle crosses coz I like scruffy fur rather then curly! And of course crosses are sometimes more affordable then some of the silly prices that get charged for chis, (like over a grand!).


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jemini was $550 Juno was free lol I bred her my self . 
The ears I love juno ears , but I also love puppies ears too lol she has more of a chihuahuas ears


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

When she was a Vet Tech, my daughter brought home a VERY pregnant toy poodle that someone had brought in to be euthanized, because they didn't want to deal with puppies.  Muffin was the sweetest little girl, and the dad was a chi. We kept Muffin till she had her babies and weaned them and then we found homes for her, and all 5 of the offspring. Lexie was the runt of the litter, sickly and frail to start out, so we kept her till she was almost a year old, then she went to the same friend who took Muffin, and they live in absolute luxury now.  I had an opportunity to see the Dad, and he appeared to be a full blooded apple head chihuahua, I'd guess about 6 lbs. Muffin is about 8 1/2 lbs.

Lexie has one of the sweetest temperaments I've ever found in a dog. She looks kinda scruffy, but that's just her coat style. There's no poodle curl in it whatever, it's a thick undercoat with these scraggly pieces that grow longer, particularly around her head and neck. Her adult weight is 6 lbs.

Here are some pix of Lexie, a chi/poodle cross:


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> There is nothing like a pure bred Chihuahua for beauty, excellent temperament, good health and joy of companionship. I would always start with a reputable breeder and go from there. It may take some time, but well worth the time and effort. Don't settle for less than what you truly want; your pup is out there


I must say I 100% agree with Therese. 
If thats what you were originally going for, then hold out for a Chi.
I've seen on alot of sites where cross breeds are advertised things such as 'looks just like a full Chi' etc. but you never 100% know what theyre going to grow up looking like.
Also, if it were a case of you rescuing or getting a pup for free then fair enough but people are asking ridiculous amounts for cross breeds, in some cases just £100/£200 less than a Chi!

That said, I've seen quite a few Chi crosses that are very cute


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Joey's Dad said:


> I've got a chihuahua/dachsund mix.


hes adorable


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i love crosses just as much as i love pure breds. I say see the mother and father usually if the mother has a good temprement then the pups do, google the breed and see if they melt your heart  i love poodles they are so cute, i see some round where i live make me want one! show us pics of the darling pups of course  xx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I think you should hold out for your chi then if you still like the chi mix then go back or if you really like this chi mix get her but still get the full chi .
LoL I have both and I'm happy with what I have . All I need is a dachshund .....Robin?!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Ack!!! Tink!!!!

That is one seriously cute little dog!! 

Olivia


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> Ack!!! Tink!!!!
> 
> That is one seriously cute little dog!!
> 
> Olivia


Thanks, I think so too. And she's a love, an absolute darling. I see her and Muffin often, and I'm just SO glad they are in our lives. And they never would have been, never would even have been alive, if my sweet and tender hearted daughter hadn't acted to get Muffin's ownership turned over to her when the owner wanted to euthanize her. All the other puppies found wonderful homes too, and they are similarly well taken care of, though I have to say that Muffin and Lexie REALLY lucked out lol! An older couple, children grown, and Lexie and Muffin have become their children. They are pampered, coddled, and adored....everything they deserve!


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks so much for everyones advice and opinions. i think im going to hold out for a pure bred chi, its what ive always wanted and although people are pricing them a little silly atm im not looking to buy until after christmas so i may find my perfect chi then


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Good for you! Im glad I saved for a full Chi as my first dog and glad that I now have 2. However if I hadnt got Hannah (who is my true love, bless her!) I never would of discovered how wonderful mini daschunds are.
I will always have Chi's but my next and last dog will be my mini daschie.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh it will be worth the wait in the end! If a pure bread is what you want its silly to compromise.
xxx


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

If I were you I would wait and stick with a purebred chi. I just went with through a horrible experience. I thought my Logan was all chi. He tried to kill my other chi. I found out 2 weeks before all the trouble that his graandmother was a minpin. You would never know it to look at him. I had him from 5 weeks till 6 1-2 months. I had to rehome him a week ago saturday. Apparantly he has adjusted,thankfully,I am heartbroken and my 18 year old son is still threatening me not to be here for Thanksgiving(my fave holiday and he lives here!).


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I think anything with the word Chi is just adorable...pomchi...chipoo...chiweenie...yorkchi...and all the other crosses...but i did see a chipit..and Lord was that baby a sight to see...it looked like a chi on steroids!! The face was like a serious cobby chi but the body was all pit bull...bowlegged and all.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

omguthrie said:


> I will point out that good genes (whatever these are) are NOT always dominant. Genes are either dominant or recessive and there is no way that "good" genes are dominant and "bad" are recessive. That is not genetically possible.
> 
> Good genes are relative. It seems that in chis a soft spot on the head is okay but in most other breeds that dog would immediately be culled from a breeding program. So is that "good" or "bad"?
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Personally, I like crosses as long as they aren't misrepresented as some kind of designer breed and potential owners charged massive amounts of money for them...maltipoo/labradoodle anyone?

I think part of the charm (for me anyways) are those ridiculously cute names they're given: cheegle (chi x beagle), chiweenie (chi x dachshund), chestie (chi x west highland terrier), snorkie (mini schnauzer x yorkie), the list goes on and on...

I've viewed a few of these dogs when my friend had his heart set on a labradoodle. To be fair, he wanted a dog that didn't shed that much but had the energy of a lab (he's a runner and pretty athletic), so at least he had a fairly valid reason for his choice. Of all the hybrids/crosses I've seen, the one that got me actually wanting one was the chug. It's a pug/chi cross with the cutest little face. I've posted a pic of one below. I like them without the smooshed pug muzzle but with the thicker pug body and the little floppy ears. Don't even get me started on that swirly little tail. ::sigh:: But with three dogs already (two of which aren't even a year old), my chug dreams will have to remain just that.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

From my understanding, the Labradoodle is not nec. a non shedding breed. First of all you are taking a Lab in which is the highest shedding breed out there and mixing it with a non-shedding dog (I have also heard the dispute of these non-shedding dogs actually shedding and still having allergens but that is a whole other topic ;-) ) When they are breeding this mix it takes quite sometime down the line to breed that shedding out. So the first litters would not be non-shedding and would have to take those puppies and breed them and so on to get an actual non-shedding dog out of it and still that isnt fool proof from my understanding.

As for the Chug, allbeit cute, I have seen tons of dogs in the shelter that look just like this as well as running the streets as strays. IMO, if I wanted a cross breed, I would go to a shelter and give a needy dog a home ;-)


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Michelle, this was like two years ago. Now he wants a schauzer. LOL As for shed or no-shed, I think all dogs shed but people feel as if certain breeds don't because they have silker textures that are either easier to spot and remove, not as noticeable, or aren't as aggrevating in that they stay put and therefore don't gather in little panic-inducing piles along the edge of your sofa. My friend has a shih-tzu and she sheds, but you'd never notice it b/c it's the consistency of people hair. Meanwhile my three leave clouds of short, jabbing, "pinching" little goodies everywhere they lie. 

As for the chug, we all would benefit from going to a shelter to get a dog, but what harm is it to simply say "hey, this cross is cute." I like the chug's look. This month. Next month I might be dreaming of Dobermans or another pit rescue like Katie. You can't take serious any post where the poster proclaims she is drawn to a breed because of the name alone. Though I *would *love to tell people I owned a chiweenie. It's just such a neat name. :lol: Wonder if aggressive petting would stretch Pearl out. LOL 

Joke, by the way, people. Don't threaten to pitch and tar me while imagining my chi on a rack.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Joey's dad that pic is adorable! How cute x


----------

